# Wanted:Lady Hunters



## Buckhunter10171 (Aug 4, 2006)

How big are your racks:wink:

***Mod Warning! - One more comment like that and you will find yourself on a permanent vacation!(joelc)***


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Buckhunter10171 said:


> How big are your racks:wink:
> 
> ***Mod Warning! - One more comment like that and you will find yourself on a permanent vacation!(joelc)***



This is the Ladies forum for the Ladies. Not for the guys to come in here and make comments like that.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

I think I'll unlock this thread. The Ladies may have something to add.


----------



## Phyllis D (Jul 11, 2006)

Well Buddy, with a come on line like that the only "girl" you are going to get to reply over the internet is one of thoseTexas Police officers that pose as young girls, got one from Oklahoma to drive down there and meet "her" and he ain't coming back:wink: so if any ladies invite you on a Texas hunt, you might think twice. :mg:


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Belleville is not too far from St. Louis. I think some of us Missouri girls could take care of Buddy...just not in a way that he would like. :ninja:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL...........I just knew you Ladies would like to add something to this thread. :becky: Good job.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Witchy1 said:


> Belleville is not too far from St. Louis. I think some of us Missouri girls could take care of Buddy...just not in a way that he would like. :ninja:


What happens in Missouri stays in Missouri :zip:


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Or in Illinois? I happen to have family in Belleville, IL which is where our naughty friend is supposed to be from. I spent a lot of time as a kid over there and know my way around. Anyone up for a hunting trip?


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, I don't know what he originally said, but it would prolly make me mad!!!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

butthead. :brick:


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmmm,

Maybe I should keep out of this......

but.....

I always thought that

H4e

had a nice rack 

and a nice......

but




also 

maybe I should really stay out of this.....




:wink:


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Is this guy for real. As much as I share in his intrests this is not the place for that BS!! I visit this forum regularly to find info on what eqipment you ladies are useing because I am only 5ft. 4in. 105lbs. myself. I also visit the youth forum for the same reason. This guy needs to visit some Florida quicksand more than he needs to visit this forum.:wink: What do you know theres some right in my backyard.:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

The guy is a troll. 

He's gone now 

OX


----------



## kriskustmarchry (Jul 23, 2006)

*New to the Forum*

:cheer2: Hi! I am new to the forum; but not to hunting. I love all aspects of hunting, but have to say archery is my most favorable in harvesting deer. My husband introduced me to the sight, and stumbled across this forum for me. There isn't much ladies out there involved in the outdoors, and we need to change that! "it's not a man's game anymore...."

Great to be here!
April:wave:


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

I hearby offer my services to find out where this person lives


----------



## Rino27 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Ooooh!! My!!*

That is Very Un Cool and Un Called for!!Yes this is For You Laddies. The only reason I come here is for my Wife!! To get info for her New found intrest In Archery!I am soo Sorry that that Bone Haed did that That makes us Descent Guys look Like Trash!!I have no Prob At All Volenteerin my IDIOT HUNTIN SERVICES to ALL of the above Offended Laddies.After all we are all Brothers and Sisters of the Out Doors! So hopefully that Nuckle Head didnt mess it up for us guys who may in the future need to come to you Ladies for help with our wives archery\outdoors probs!!! Happy Hunting and Good Shooting!!


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Disgrace*

Men like this are a disgrace to the hunting community. I'm sure he's the kind of man that preaches carrying on the tradition of the sport. What he means is carrying on the tradition as long as it isn't a woman doing it. I'm just starting to hunt and I love everything about it. I love the traditions, the management practices, fair chase, etc. I DO NOT like the men that feel that we're raining on their parade. There is plenty of room in the outdoors for men and women alike.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

What a stankoid pig!! Get a life--you know he is probably single--so here is a tip for you buckhunter--grow up and learn some class!!


----------



## holly (Aug 1, 2006)

I totally agree. Luckily most guys I know aren't that way. They love talking hunting with me and they wish they could find a women who hunts. I wish I could help them. But I wish myself that I could find a woman that hunts so that I could go on all women hunting trip somewhere. My husband just left for North Dakota with some guys he knows. When they needed an extra person to go, I said "hey, take me". In reply I got the whole "I don't think the other guys would want you to come with" shpeel. I hate that. Next year I am planning an elk bow hunt in Wyoming with my husband and dad. But it would sure be nice to plan a hunt with some girl friends. I just need to find some new ones that like hunting. All my current friends dislike hunting because apparently thats all thier husbands or ex-husbands do and they are never around, therfore even though they have never tried hunting they won't try and I think they think I am crazy for loving hunting so much.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

What a weisel!


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*caution*

AT women have claws and they know how to use em.:brick:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

holly said:


> I totally agree. Luckily most guys I know aren't that way. They love talking hunting with me and they wish they could find a women who hunts. I wish I could help them. But I wish myself that I could find a woman that hunts so that I could go on all women hunting trip somewhere. My husband just left for North Dakota with some guys he knows. When they needed an extra person to go, I said "hey, take me". In reply I got the whole "I don't think the other guys would want you to come with" shpeel. I hate that. Next year I am planning an elk bow hunt in Wyoming with my husband and dad. But it would sure be nice to plan a hunt with some girl friends. I just need to find some new ones that like hunting. All my current friends dislike hunting because apparently thats all thier husbands or ex-husbands do and they are never around, therfore even though they have never tried hunting they won't try and I think they think I am crazy for loving hunting so much.


Maybe we should all start planning something. Maybe an outfitter would sponsor an "AT female only" hunt for us! What do you all think?


----------



## WT huntress (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry, Holly, that your hubby won't take you along. Maybe he is worried you'll bring back a bigger rack, perhaps?:wink: How would he live that one down if your buck outscored any of the guys' racks on that trip?:embara: My husband thinks it is cool that I love to hunt with him. He duck and goose hunts with the guys, but he loves the fact that I get into deer hunting just as much if not more than him. Do you hunt together other than out-of-state trips? If not, he doesn't know what he's missing. Having a shared passion about something, no matter what is it, gives couples that get away from the daily grind and something to share together. I love the fact that we can't wait to get back to the truck to relive a deer sighting or shot with each other. The only down side about sharing this passion is that if we don't have a babysitter we have to flip a coin to see who stays home with the 3 yr. old on weeknights!


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

I think what Holly is saying is that her husband doesn't necessarily mind her going but for some of the guys...(guys wives/girlfriends) they wouldn't like for a women to go with the "guys", on a long trip.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Holly I know how you feel!! In the same situation here. "women don't belong in hunting camp with the guys", well, guess what? We have every right to be there!! 
If you do plan a hunt in Wyoming, let me know! That would be a kick to get some women together for a hunt!!! :wink:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

I think there should be some what of a good balance. I totally get the need for "boy time", but there should be times when the chicks are allowed in the camp too! That being said...I would hope that if the lease or camp was owned by a couple, the girl should have just as much right to be there any time she wants, unless the husband has specifically requested a guys weekend or something - then I would leave them alone, cause I think I would rather not know what goes on


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Holly I know how you feel!! In the same situation here. "women don't belong in hunting camp with the guys", well, guess what? We have every right to be there!!
> You are only half right. Hunt camps are a sacred place to those who are members of that camp.Noone and I mean noone regardless of any relationship to any of those members has a"right to be there" uninvited. I personaly have no problem with women in camp but 4 out of5 of the guys in my camp are sooooooo dominated by thier women that your presence would be seen in the same concept as Hittler going to temple.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Any guy I end up with better just KNOW I'm going to be in camp with them. If they have a problem with it or if their friends have a problem with it then that needs to be all had out before anything serious between us. Sorry, I have my priorities


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Wolfman88 said:


> DeeS said:
> 
> 
> > Holly I know how you feel!! In the same situation here. "women don't belong in hunting camp with the guys", well, guess what? We have every right to be there!!
> ...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Any guy I end up with better just KNOW I'm going to be in camp with them. If they have a problem with it or if their friends have a problem with it then that needs to be all had out before anything serious between us. Sorry, I have my priorities




You know it Irefuse!!!! I've been like this forever and if you don't like me for WHO I am, then seeya!  :wink:


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Wolfman88 said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand that Wolfman. But also realize, the person you are with, you are with for a reason. And if you care about them, you should also be able to say "hey hun, the guys and I are going to camp. How about you and I go next weekend?" And then STICK to it. That is what really gets me. They tell you that they are going to do something like that with you and get you all ready to go, then drop the bomb that they aren't going that something better came up!!
> ...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Wolfman88 said:


> DeeS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry! Did not catch the part about him ditchen ya. That is not just a bd thing its an A#$H*$# thing to do And if I weryou I would have said - you go wthout me.....dont come home. Ive done it before and Ill do it again.
> ...


----------



## CabLover (Sep 8, 2006)

Good! I like you tough women! I may like it here afterall. My dad took me hunting by the time I was 12 years old until now and I got my first deer (a 4 pointer) at 15 before any boy in my family. Boys are dumb . . . throw stones at them. Hehehe.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Welcome CabLover. Its a good group we have here. Have fun and explore all AT has to offer.


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

I know this sounds like bragging....but I'm the luckiest woman alive. My husband joined a hunt club last year that didn't like women (make that some of the guys refused to have women around). I started getting into hunting, so he dropped the club and helped me find one that has no problem with women being in it. He really liked some of the people in the first club, but he says having me out there with him is more important.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

crisi13 said:


> I know this sounds like bragging....but I'm the luckiest woman alive. My husband joined a hunt club last year that didn't like women (make that some of the guys refused to have women around). I started getting into hunting, so he dropped the club and helped me find one that has no problem with women being in it. He really liked some of the people in the first club, but he says having me out there with him is more important.



You are definiately lucky!!! He sounds like a keeper. :wink:


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

DeeS said:


> You are definiately lucky!!! He sounds like a keeper. :wink:


Now...If I could only get him to pick up his dirty clothes!!!:wink:


----------



## WT huntress (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm all for "guy time" because I love my "girl time" away too. Everyone needs space, and I am all for doing your own thing once in awhile. My hubby and I have a pretty good set-up this year. We go out together to N.D. deer hunting for a week in October, and then he drives back out two weeks later to duck hunt with the guys. We are both really pumped because this is our first out-of-state hunting trip together and we cannot stop talking about it! We both have the best of both worlds: we hunt together for a week and then when he leaves to head back out to duck hunt with the guys I will be excited to see him return because I will have a week that I won't be picking up his clothes on the bedroom floor!


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

LOl Crisis...mine is pretty good about picking up the clothes...but I can't seem to get him to close the drawer!!!  Oh well, he's hot and loves to hunt, and loves for me to hunt with him, so I'll take the open drawers!:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I really like the way this thread has evolved everyone  glad I read all the way through. 

I agree hunting is fun with the gals or your hubby. All of my hubby's friends like "guy" time and it is annnoying, I think is it only because their wives and girlfriends aren't interested at all. 

Luckily my hunt this year starts before my husbands so I will have my favorite parnter to go with. I have a rifle deer tag that I put in for before I got into archery, need alot more practice before I go out with my bow . Good luck to everyone hunting this year.


----------



## WT huntress (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey countrywoman, have fun filling that tag this year! I guarantee you will not want another tag for gun hunting after you go out bow hunting for a season! Even if you don't harvest a deer the whole season with your bow you will feel like you're cheating if you put a gun back in your hands! I went out opening day for gun season last year after hunting with my bow for 6 weeks during bow season, and I actually felt GUILTY holding that gun!:embara: I wasn't confident enough with myself to have a clean kill with my bow for many years and now, with this being my second season bow hunting, I feel like I wasted a lot of seasons of excitement because I took the "sure-thing" approach and hunted gun only. My dad can't bow hunt because of shoulder surgery years ago and wants to come up to gun hunt with me this year. I'm excited that my dad wants to come up from N.C. to gun hunt with me in MI, but I'd rather be bow hunting. Selfish, huh?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

WT huntress said:


> Hey countrywoman, have fun filling that tag this year! I guarantee you will not want another tag for gun hunting after you go out bow hunting for a season! Even if you don't harvest a deer the whole season with your bow you will feel like you're cheating if you put a gun back in your hands! I went out opening day for gun season last year after hunting with my bow for 6 weeks during bow season, and I actually felt GUILTY holding that gun!:embara: I wasn't confident enough with myself to have a clean kill with my bow for many years and now, with this being my second season bow hunting, I feel like I wasted a lot of seasons of excitement because I took the "sure-thing" approach and hunted gun only. My dad can't bow hunt because of shoulder surgery years ago and wants to come up to gun hunt with me this year. I'm excited that my dad wants to come up from N.C. to gun hunt with me in MI, but I'd rather be bow hunting. Selfish, huh?



Right now I am just target shooting, I got my bow(equalizer) a month ago and it is all so new, I am still trying to get it sighted in just right. Whenever I get close we end up moving the poundage so I seem to be endlessly moving pins. My husband and brother just got into this great sport earlier this year so it is a whole new mentality for all of us. If I don't fill my tag with my rifle I definately am going with my bow in december. I will still hunt with my dad too since he isn't into archery either(like your dad), just rifle . I wouldn't be surprised if I am ruined for rifle after bow though. Oh and not selfish just personal preference.


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

JAG said:


> Maybe we should all start planning something. Maybe an outfitter would sponsor an "AT female only" hunt for us! What do you all think?


I keep reading these words posted over and over and noone has acted.......untile now any way. Im not a guide or an outfitter and I ca barely afford to "sponsor" my own hunting habbit, but heres the deal.The land I hunt is only 8000 acres and is the most difficult plase to hunt in florida. I am the only person who hunts it. The hog population is so big that I may not have adeer herd next season. I keep inviting the guys on here to come and help killem all to save my deer herd. as soon as I tell them about this being a hard place to hunt they run scared and dont here from them again.There is no size or bag limmit on hogs. Iknow its too late for this year( season is last 2 weeks of sept.) but if you ladies are intrested in forming a group of 5-9 women only for a 9 day hog hunt in Florida I will do my best to help make it happen.


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wolfman88 said:


> I keep reading these words posted over and over and noone has acted.......untile now any way. Im not a guide or an outfitter and I ca barely afford to "sponsor" my own hunting habbit, but heres the deal.The land I hunt is only 8000 acres and is the most difficult plase to hunt in florida. I am the only person who hunts it. The hog population is so big that I may not have adeer herd next season. I keep inviting the guys on here to come and help killem all to save my deer herd. as soon as I tell them about this being a hard place to hunt they run scared and dont here from them again.There is no size or bag limmit on hogs. Iknow its too late for this year( season is last 2 weeks of sept.) but if you ladies are intrested in forming a group of 5-9 women only for a 9 day hog hunt in Florida I will do my best to help make it happen.


Tell me when, where, and how much and I'll do my darndest to be there!!!


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

crisi13 said:


> Tell me when, where, and how much and I'll do my darndest to be there!!!


You start a sign up post for the girls and as the year progresses we will all keep in contact to work out the details. Lets keep it a group effort from start to finish.


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wolfman88 said:


> You start a sign up post for the girls and as the year progresses we will all keep in contact to work out the details. Lets keep it a group effort from start to finish.



I'll do that...only one question...you said 5-9 women. What if there's more?


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd love to....where in Fl? I think we could have more fun than the law allows!:wink:


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

crisi13 said:


> I'll do that...only one question...you said 5-9 women. What if there's more?


I dont think we willhave that problem. there may be alot at the start but as time goes on some will drop out due to family, work, finance, you know stuff like that. To be honest onone on earth knows that place better than me and I would prefer to keep it closer to 5. It not the safest plase in the world as you are never more than 3ft from something that can kill or wants to eat you. I am inviting you, I am resposable for you saftey fewer people willbe easier to keep track of. but if by chance you do get too many to sign up may be some kind of contest will solve the problem.


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

pink camo said:


> I'd love to....where in Fl? I think we could have more fun than the law allows!:wink:


Yes you can. Not only can you hunt here but there are plenty of beaches within a short drive and even in late sept.-early oct. the weather is perfect for tanning!!!


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

OK..call me stupid. I just read your bio. I don't think my husband will let me go on an all women hunt trip with a man and one that likes "big boobs" at that. From the post...I thought you were a chick...so now we all know that I'm naive. Oh well...thanks for the offer!


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

crisi13 said:


> OK..call me stupid. I just read your bio. I don't think my husband will let me go on an all women hunt trip with a man and one that likes "big boobs" at that. From the post...I thought you were a chick...so now we all know that I'm naive. Oh well...thanks for the offer!


 If your married or have a boy frien they can come too but we will sta on the other side of the camp ground with the other guys so you girls can have your girl fun. I would not expect them to stay behind but I would expect them to sut up,listen, and learn machoism is what gets even experianced hunters killed out there. Most guys see 1 t.v. show and they think they know it all.


----------



## hobnob (Aug 10, 2005)

*Dang.....*

ya know I wish my wife would like to come with me on a few hunts but she won't do it. I know if she would she would go with me on more. It would be fun to share the woods with the person I care about most but maybe someday. My 5 year old is mad at me for not taking her yet but she is almost ready I think...just not sure she would be prepared for an up close and personal kill. She has seen dead deer and tons of outdoors shows but the act and deed and involvement are different things. Especially for a 5 year old but I want to get her a bow that she can use and not rely on a crossbow to get started - she's just not got the strength to pull back 20 lbs yet.  

//cant wait


----------



## CabLover (Sep 8, 2006)

The first time I went hunting with my ex he went nuts when he saw me in camo. I asked him if maybe he was gay because I didn't exactly look beautiful, but he liked it I guess. LOL! Whatever - I told him to go climb his tree because I was there to hunt. :teeth:


----------



## WT huntress (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL! My husband refers to me as 'a 12 yr. old boy' when I am in my camo, but quickly changes his attitude when I shower and put my camo nightie on! :tongue:


----------

